# Bombs falling fro everywhere! Another one is lefting off this week!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh but its not from me LOL. Thats right I know a little secret about another bomb going off this week! Seems somebody needed a little helping deciding who to spank.

Tell you want, if anybody can figure out who is sending and who is getting slapped before the bomb lands then they get to decide who I will bomb next. 

This could be a fun thread!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

great idea man, sadly i have no clue!

i'll give it some thought and get back to ya.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, these bombs are getting nuts.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I know the answers... but I'll just remain a spectator.. I just like watching explosions... that way you dont get hurt


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I think someone better watch their back.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I think we are boosting the economy with all the postage we have been using.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm kinda lost, if I think of who it might be I will PM it to you.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Come on guys, if you guess right it doesn't mean you get bombed. It means you get to pick who I bomb next. Don't be scared just start guessing!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

bdw 1984
fiddla


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

Me, but not sure who's doing the bombing.


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

hmmmm.... bombing me maybe????


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Cypress bombing Cypress......Win Win Situation.


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cypress, you don't need a bomb. You need gas money picking on those poor defenseless mustangs.


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

bombing fiddlegrinn....???


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

acesfull bombing cigar man andy


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

fiddlegrinn bombing glock


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

baddddmonkey 


Spank that monkey

:biglaugh:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

havanajohn


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

If we aren't allowed to guess more than once let me know.

Maybe you are going after smoke20(14), I still think acesfull is behind it.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

slyder


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

andrew s said:


> acesfull bombing cigar man andy


That is a great guess!

I will guess ... I gotta pm this....... cause I think I am right...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ackkk! I still can't pm.... so I will post it here I guess. I am going to have to upgrade my windows version it would seem.

I will guess Acesful is going to devastate Dr E. Coop! The poor So and So! :evil: Bwahahahahahahahahaaaa!


.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

thats posted on another thread , that cant be the one!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So far nobody has guessed right! Don't think anybody will figure this out before it hits Friday. Thats right its on target for Friday, so the guessing ends at midnight tomorrow night, which is the begining of Friday.

Guess away and they is no limit LOL


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Another guess:

David M is bombing ssutton

If we get one of them right we should get some credit.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

rubix


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

I guees havannajohn is bombing doogie


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

acesful bombing txtuff


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

No right guesses yet, you have 9 and a half more hours to guess!


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

dang it LOL.......

Andrew S bombing me???


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

Acesful bombing Coop D


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jackstraw


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Fiddle getting bombed by Acesfull


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Jackstraw


sorry jackstraw hit by acesfull


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hey i never said jackstraw's name once anywhere


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i was guessing.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

somebody just hit jackstraw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Did you get doc bombed by rubix or 6clicks


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh boy!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok nobody guessed either who was sending the bomb, or who was getting hit. Good thing this wasn't a real contest LOL. 

The bomb should be hitting today, more terror going on. I love it!


----------

